# Timestamp to date in JavaFX



## friednoodles (24. Okt 2018)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Ich möchte ein Programm schreiben mit dem ich die aktuelle Timestamp in ein Datum umwandeln kann. Das selbe soll im gleichen Eingabefeld umgekehrt funktionieren, also wenn ich ein Datum eingebe soll mir das Programm eine Timestamp ausgeben. 

Bisher bin ich so weit gekommen:

```
package application;

import javafx.application.Application;
import javafx.scene.Scene;
import javafx.scene.control.Button;
import javafx.scene.control.TextField;
import javafx.scene.layout.HBox;
import javafx.stage.Stage;

public class Konverter extends Application {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        launch(args);
    }
   
    @Override
    public void start(Stage primaryStage) throws Exception {
       
        primaryStage.setTitle("Timestamp <-> Date");

        TextField textField = new TextField();
        Button button = new Button("Konvertieren");

        button.setOnAction(action -> {
            System.out.println(textField.getText());
        });
       
        HBox hbox = new HBox(textField, button);
        Scene scene = new Scene(hbox, 300, 100);
        primaryStage.setScene(scene);
        primaryStage.show();

    }

}
```

Mein bisheriger Code lässt mich einen Text eingeben der mir auf Knopfdruck wieder ausgegeben wird. Kann mir jemand Hilfestellung geben wie ich weiter machen soll?

Ich weiß das ich mit parse Strings einlesen und gleich in ein Datum umwandeln lassen kann, aber wie muss ich anfangen das zu implementieren?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## mihe7 (24. Okt 2018)

friednoodles hat gesagt.:


> mit dem ich die aktuelle Timestamp in ein Datum umwandeln kann


?!? 



friednoodles hat gesagt.:


> also wenn ich ein Datum eingebe soll mir das Programm eine Timestamp ausgeben.


?!?


----------



## friednoodles (24. Okt 2018)

Oh, mein Fehler
Ich meinte eigentlich die aktuelle Timestamp in Millisekunden in ein Datum umwandeln.
Und ein Datum in eine Timestamp im Millisekundenformat umwandeln.


----------



## Robat (24. Okt 2018)

Als erstes solltes du erstmal schauen was dein User eingegeben hat. Du musst dir also einen Weg überlegen, wie du abfragen kannst, ob es sich bei dem eingegebenen String um ein Timestamp-Format oder ein Date-Format handelt.
Wenn du das hast bist du eigentlich schon fast am Ziel. Dann musst du nur noch umwandeln und dafür gibt es, wenn ich mich grad nicht täusche, schon Methoden in der jeweiligen Klasse.


----------

